# feeding frenzy



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

tried to take some pictures, most are blurry cuz they move too damn quick, my camera couldn't keep up.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

nice pictures. take some of ares i like ares


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pics jp. they are growing up fast


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks, I'm trying to feed them once a week now, those caribas are getting fat


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that first pic is tits.

and look at the pretty yellows and greens on that wild red taking a bite in the 3rd pic. That is a wild red, right???


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Those pygos are beautiful!!what is it you're feeding them?

Also


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking shoal and your pics are dynomite too! Does that little red get picked on?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing wrong with them action shots man......
Really like that first pics as well......

What did ya feed em?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nothing wrong with them action shots man......
> Really like that first pics as well......
> 
> What did ya feed em?


x2, jp mentioned butterfish in another post?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

weerhom said:


> x2, jp mentioned butterfish in another post?


Soul Assassin got it right, it was butterfish. I figure this way they can get some extra calcium from bones and head.
usually I feel the leftover (if there's any left) to my rhom, hope that will help with the growth too.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ahhh, they grow up so fast, don't they?









lookin good bud


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice P's and setup. I like the pics too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome JP, I think they are on their way to being the best caribas on the site


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I love to switch my 180 to a big shoal of caribas, but I just can't part with my big clowns. Someday though.........


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool pics JP


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice p's, I love the colors on some of them


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys, yea they grow up so fast, soon they'll head for college....wait...they are not my kids, lol got carried away lol

Blue, you should go for a shoal in your 180g, they are awesome to look at, especially doing a frenzy so much fun


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome Pics!!! I like the Caribe!


----------

